# Holy carp!



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...l-Biagini-catches-massive-30lbs-goldfish.html

Saw this on Daily Planet's little mini segment on CP24 and googled it. Daaamn.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

WOW!!!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

There was some talk over at TPT about this photograph likely being faked.

A fish that large, being lifted completely out of the water, without any signs of struggling by that man is a little hard to believe.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> There was some talk over at TPT about this photograph likely being faked.
> 
> A fish that large, being lifted completely out of the water, without any signs of struggling by that man is a little hard to believe.


+1 on that, Also I have seen large carp and they tend to lose their colour when they get huge. It looks too bright


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

on an older daily planet they pulled a 15lb koi from lake ontario......they are everywhere in ontario, I caught a koi in muskoka two years back, wasn't that large, maybe 5-6lb's, but I killed it....non native!!!!!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

that fish be FAT!


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

...tastes like chicken???


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

TBemba said:


> +1 on that, Also I have seen large carp and they tend to lose their colour when they get huge. It looks too bright


Look up pictures of old Koi (like 10 - 15 years old) - they're very brightly coloured, and quite large. The female breeders can be easily 1 meter long and are very brightly coloured.



ynot said:


> ...tastes like chicken???


Maybe more like dirt?


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

I dont know... I've seen enough stuff on the internet to believe this is a fake. If it is real though, What a BEAST! I wouldve thought it'd put up more of a fight for the guy holding it though, really doubt a fish that big would just lay there in his arms,lol.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Look up pictures of old Koi (like 10 - 15 years old) - they're very brightly coloured, and quite large. The female breeders can be easily 1 meter long and are very brightly coloured.
> 
> Maybe more like dirt?


+1 I agree that Koi have bright colours But I have never seen a goldfish of this type that bright and that big.

I am no expert on goldfish by any stretch but I agree that no fish that big will stay still while still alive.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> There was some talk over at TPT about this photograph likely being faked.
> 
> A fish that large, being lifted completely out of the water, without any signs of struggling by that man is a little hard to believe.


Your probably right, they say it's a 30lb fish it looks a lot larger then 30lbs. Also a fish that tall back to belly wouldn't be so easily balanced on outstretched arms.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

If this was a once in a lifetime photo of such a rare catch....would you be starring at the fish's back while the pic was taken, or grining from ear to ear while glaring down the lens? I know I'd have a stupid happy face on...I call fake on this one!


----------

